# Do marbles keep changing forever?



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Hi!
I was just curious...do marbles just change when they are younger, or do they continue to change their whole life? My son has a marble fish that was light with black spots a month ago, and is nearly all black now. Is it possible it could go back to a light colour? Or even red or blue? Will it stop changing at some point, or continue to change periodically?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

In most cases I've seen, marbles start with color then it changes to no color (cellophane). The process may be fading or blotches. Then it usually returns to its original color in a similar reversed process. Sometimes this can change further to a totally different color but of the same color line (eg. copper to green/turquoise). Some ppl have claimed that their marble changed into a new color (I have never experienced this).

How long the process takes varies for each individual. Some ends by 5-6 months while others may "complete" the process at a much older age. (eg. fish returns to dark color but the head remains white/colorless after 5-6 months - it may color up at a much later age). IMO there is nothing definite about marbles. They do as they please, so to speak.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

my white HMPK is now almost entirely blue. and my other HMPK who had a white face, blue body and red fins now has a fully blue body and red fins.


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

I'd love to see before and after pictures of your marbles!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Blaine before:









Blaine today:
















Misha before:
















Misha today:


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I have had a variety of marbles.
Louk started blue with a white strip on his face, turned solid blue and now his body is blue with light blue speckles and his anal fin is turning red.
Kyprinos started white with spots in his fins, spots bled out and got larger. He himself turned a weird pinkish grey.
Sherbet was orange with blue and white patches, kind of stayed constant.
Orion started blue green butterfly piebald. His piebald faded a little and his butterfly shrank a little.
Aristodemos(avatar guy) never changed. He was white and cello with black tail end and a goatee and moustache.
Sirekan started more peachy with a slight orange on his back, which has slowly been spreading on his fins.
Cain started white and silver with red butterfly fins and a black strip through his tail. He's now almost solid black with a white face and his butterfly has been overtaken by black. 
Santiago started light blue and white with a black patched head, turned into a little orca. His white gave way to blue and black on his top half and stayed on the bottom half of his face


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Hi!
Those pictures are amazing! I started a thread in pictures called Marble fish transformations where everyone can post their before and after pictures. I think you should repost those pictures there so everyone can see them!


----------

